# Yoopers Hog-tied



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

As a technicallity these wild boars are within the nongame forum. 

YOOPERS HOG-TIED: Wild boar menacing remote area, but state forbids killing them

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/pig10_20021010.htm


----------

